# Island Packet 32 & 37Instructional Charters in NYC



## Bermuda (Jan 30, 2001)

*Island Packet 32 & 37Instructional Charters in NYC*

Beginning on about May 15, 2004 we will be offering instructional charters in and around New York City, LI Sound & The Atlantic.

The boats are two wonderfully equipped Island Packets, a 35 foot cutter and a 40 foot cutter.

Your instructor is holds a USCG Master with Sail endorsement and has been sailing for 45 years.

For rates and information please contact [email protected]


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

*Island Packet 32 & 37Instructional Charters in NYC*

With all due respect, mostly just out of curiousity, given the prevelence of light wind in the venue that you are sailing in, why did you choose Island Packets for "instructional charters"?

Respectfully,
Jeff


----------

